# O'Connell's "House Brand" Suits -- Worthwhile Purchase?



## PG63 (Dec 23, 2011)

Greetings.

Because of significant intentional weight loss and normal wear and tear, I have been replacing my suits over the last eighteen months. I have long preferred three-button undarted sack suits. My recent purchases have been J. Press Presstige and O'Connell's H. Freeman suits. The last hole to fill is a basic year-round navy pinstripe or chalkstripe suit. I am considering the O'Connell's "house brand" navy chalkstripe suit for which info is copied and pasted below. What's the word on the O'Connell's house brand suit? Is this a worthwhile purchase? Your thoughts will be greatly appreciated! Thanks.

O'Connell's Worsted Wool Navy Chalk Stripe Suit



Year-round weight - 100% wool. Dark navy chalk stripe, 3-button, center vented, fully lined, natural shoulders, no darts. Flap pockets, full bemberg lining, and plain front trousers. Trousers have on seam pockets, suspender buttons, and watch pocket. Made in Canada.


 Size: Select An Attribute 40 S 40 R 42 R 42 L 44 S 44 R 44 L 46 R 48 R 50 R 50 L 52 R 
 

*Please select an option from above.
*
Qty:


----------



## TheGreatTwizz (Oct 27, 2010)

Being made in Canada would indicate it's a pretty well made garment; I don't recall ever reading of poorly made Canadian stuff. What's the price?


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

The suit in the picture looks kinda shouldery to me, and if they're made in Canada by the same folks who make Press' Canadian jackets (Cohen? I forget.) they'll probably suffer from the same problem those do.

And made-in-Canada is not necessarily a guarantee of quality. Much of Ralph's green-label stuff is made there, and it's fused junk.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Orgetorix said:


> And made-in-Canada is not necessarily a guarantee of quality. Much of Ralph's green-label stuff is made there, and it's fused junk.


If that freaks you out, you should see the mountains of crap that the United States produces every year - who do you think invented outsourcing and product development by accountants? ho ho

But back on topic, most of the people who post here and who've actually purchased suits and jackets from OConnells have found their products to be high quality and well priced. Obviously some people have higher standards than others, but it sounds like PG63 needs what OConnells offers.


----------



## Yodan731 (Jan 23, 2011)

I own an O'C's house brand suit. 

I like it, it does not have perfect natural shoulders or the finest cloth, but it is well constructed, fully canvassed, and fairly priced.

It is the best value option 3/2 sack suit I've found.

I also own an H Freeman from O'C's. I think the house suit offers the same quality/price ratio as the HF (if that statement makes sense)

I would buy another.


----------



## PG63 (Dec 23, 2011)

TheGreatTwizz said:


> Being made in Canada would indicate it's a pretty well made garment; I don't recall ever reading of poorly made Canadian stuff. What's the price?


The price is $595.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

At that price, it's definitely not Samuelsohn or Coppley. I'd say Jack Victor is pretty unlikely. That would leave (in vague order of quality) Cohen, Empire, and Peerless. My bet is on Cohen. I used to have one, and the shoulder was a bit much for my taste.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

I found the quality of the fabric to be poor.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

You know what happens if you don't like it? You send it back, and they refund your money. And initial shipping charge is, horrors, five bucks flat, no matter how large the order might be.

C'mon. O'Connell's has, bar none, the best customer service in the business. I was married in a suit from O'Connell's, which wasn't quite right, as it turned out, just days before the ceremony (actually my fault), but they made it absolutely right with time to spare, even after the suit was altered. If you are in any way, shape or form on the fence, then pick up the phone, talk to someone--and they really do know what they are talking about and can answer any question you might have--and then make your decision.

I am prattling, but O'Connell's has stuff that measures up against the very best, they can answer any question you might have before making the purchase and, if all that fails, they'll take it back.

Any questions?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I have a Canadian-made Chaps (when it was still RL) suit. It's fused, but not necessarily bad. Good fabric and overall quality for a fused garment. But if Canada makes low quality goods now, that's not too surprising. My home country has jumped the shark as of late in many respects...


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Made in Canada,

The clothing are very nice. I have over the years got some suits made in Canada and jackets.
I think the garments coming outof Canada are better than what we see here in the states.

Nice day


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I have two of O'Connells suits and several of their sport coats in my closet and have, quite literally, been thrilled with each of them. As was posted above, O'Connell's will work with you to make all things right! :thumbs-up:


----------



## garden and gun (Jun 25, 2010)

I have two which I've foung to be hard wearing value priced sacks....hook vent and all!


----------



## PeterW (May 14, 2004)

*I goodwilled mine*

I wouldn't. I found the cut perfect, the construction fine, but the fabric pretty darn bad. Wrinkled and didn't shake out. I would save up and buy an Oakloom or similar from O'Cs.


----------



## PG63 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for your comments, all!


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Any feedback on their navy blazers? I have been thinking about getting one.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

oxford cloth button down said:


> Any feedback on their navy blazers? I have been thinking about getting one.


I like mine a great deal but I'm not as worldly as the average AAAC member.


----------



## Yodan731 (Jan 23, 2011)

Blazer: Hook vent, 3/2 roll, reasonably priced. What's not to like, it's an absolute workhorse and I probably wear mine once a week. Great value.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

There's a thread about it somewhere that Trip started.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah. Started a thread prolly bout a year ago. Still have it, but I haven't let it touch me since I snagged the RL number. Shoulders are a little more built up than I'd like but that's the case with all OTR sacks these days.


----------



## Ed Reynolds (Apr 13, 2010)

nolan50410 said:


> At that price, it's definitely not Samuelsohn or Coppley. I'd say Jack Victor is pretty unlikely. That would leave (in vague order of quality) Cohen, Empire, and Peerless. My bet is on Cohen. I used to have one, and the shoulder was a bit much for my taste.


JV unlikely because of style (3 button, sack)? Probably. But JV makes good quality in or just below that price range. I wore a navy JV two-button, darted suit for New Years celebration.

Thought I heard somewhere that Cohen was making OC's suits, but there are many here much more informed than I.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Orgetorix said:


> Much of Ralph's green-label stuff is made there, and it's fused junk.


I don't think that has been the case for a couple of years now. It used to be the case, but most of it is now from China.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

nolan50410 said:


> At that price, it's definitely not Samuelsohn or Coppley. I'd say Jack Victor is pretty unlikely. That would leave (in vague order of quality) Cohen, Empire, and Peerless. My bet is on Cohen. I used to have one, and the shoulder was a bit much for my taste.


I could be mistaken but didn't Peerless make the Lauren Ralph Lauren line? I heard all of the Peerless offerings are now Chinese made.


----------

